# New Mosquito



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to really test it yet, but I like it so far.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a good little fun gun that will not break the bank for ammo. Good luck with it.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations on a fine little .22. You must have excellent taste - 'cause I just bought the same gun today myself!


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

My wife has one as well. She loves it. Hopefully you bought one of the newer "B" models. We had issues with her first Mosquito and after failing to fix it twice Sig replaced it. Our local FFL noticed the model change. Apart from the cheaper paperwork that came with it we can't tell the difference.

The new one loves CCI Minimags and has had no issues.


----------

